# Ruffies still drumming???



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I was up at Hoop lake for scout camp last week and to my surprize I woke up every morning to a bunch of ruffies drumming. I chased down the drumming and found a big male on display for some females. There were some other males drumming as well.
What the heck!!! I have always heard them in March, but never this late. Anybody have any idea why they are so late in that area?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruffed grouse drum for a variety of reasons, often year around. Of course, nothing synchronized like in the spring.

I have heard then drum in the fall and late fall.

It’s lonely to be single... 

But it does have its upsides... :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Zim is on it, as always.

Grouse will re-nest numerous times if predators or bad weather take the clutch of eggs.

I seen some incredibly late chicks a couple of Augusts ago in the Uintas.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have no scientific data to back this theory but it has been my belief for several years in fact since I was a pimply faced teenager and I am in my forties now.In years like this one when we have a moderate winter followed by a wet spring that promotes good growth of plants and insect life the ground dwelling birds like grouse,chukars,huns,pheasants,will lay and rear multiple clutches resulting in an abundance of birds for the fall hunting seasons.It would not surprise me if all the species of birds were not still exhibiting signs of mating behavior into middle or late August considering the weather and range conditions we are experiencing this year. There are a pair of quail that live near my office and they have had three clutches so far and I suspect the female is sitting on another clutch right now as I haven't seen her for a week.They had six chics with the first,six with the second,and eight with the third.Four of the chics in the first disappeared shortly before the second clutch showed up but all the chics from the second and third clutches were still running around as of last night.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I would also guess a late or second hatch. I'm hoping for the second clutch option.


----------

